# Rescue videos



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I thought it would be nice to post touching rescue videos. Add yours to the list! Here is one of many that I liked:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plAvXTvCIyw&feature=related


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

This is one of mine. I did have it on my dog video account, but YouTube deleted it because of the music. Let's hope they won't find it on this account.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfApgAHE7XI


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_...YouTube deleted it because of the music..._

Chris, I've seen your video in circulation, watched it a few times myself, and it's made a great impression on me and many others.

What was the issue in terms of deleting it? Music rights?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Both are very moving. And I just put my eye makeup on to leave the house!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's another one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_MqtIbshjU


and one on a GSD recue- very long but a good video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wg7YQDCVeg


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Heres one of Sarge and I. When we got him he had been abused and starved. Left outside chained to a tree with no shelter from the storms for the first year of his life. Then he went to a new home where he was beaten on a regular basis. Then he came to live with us. I promised him he would never suffer any more needless abuse the rest of his life. Hes now 5 and a half and couldnt not be a happier dog.

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos


The second video I have there is a portion of a screen saver I did for the members here. Check it out, you might know somebody.

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos


----------

